# Designacao do vento



## ricdnts (12 Dez 2019 às 00:48)

Como se chama o vento quente que sopra do interior de Espanha para Portugal no Verao ?

Obrigado


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Dez 2019 às 08:23)

Vento levante, vento suão, (...)


----------

